# How RARE is this Pioneer Streamline Tricycle Gendron???



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 7, 2015)

Antique Gendron Pioneer Streamline Tricycle airflow skyking

http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/atq/4920307227.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 7, 2015)

Cool trike, but I'm betting it isn't $3650 rare


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes i agree with you i dont think its worth $3650$ RARE price maybe!!


----------



## vincev (Mar 7, 2015)

I agree with previous posts.lol


----------



## jkent (Mar 7, 2015)

I think he added an extra 0 at the end of the price. 
I would think even $365.00 would be a good price but hey you can ask what ever you want.
JKent


----------



## jkent (Mar 7, 2015)

Now this is a cool Tricycle.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1935-ELGIN-...001?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d7e5dab1


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 7, 2015)

as seen I'd value at 800-1000. It is a Rare to find these Deco Trikes this complete.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 8, 2015)

While I wouldn't consider the trike itself to be extremely rare, I agree it's difficult to find one in such nice complete, unmolested condition.  I sold one in similar condition for $750 several years ago - the seller may have it for a while at his asking price.


----------



## oldy57 (Mar 8, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Gen...b069f5e&pid=100011&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=291384974001


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 8, 2015)

15- 20 years ago this was a 2,000 $ tryke  but that was when pedal cars were really high too


----------



## kccomet (Mar 9, 2015)

i used to collect pedal cars, i love the deco trikes like this one. i would agree with bikejunk 20 years ago this trike would have broke the bank in the two thousand plus range. i would give 7 or 8 hundred for it now and im not really into these any more. its a great trike, i could see it bringing 1000 to 1500 even now, maybe more its just like these bikes, how much money do you have and how bad do you lust for it


----------

